

Ask HN: Where to find a good mathematician to work as a consultant? - Envec83

I am currently working on a project&#x2F;algorithm which is quite challenging, and I am considering to hire a good mathematician as a consultant, to double check the progress I am making and possibly to help to refine the algorithm.<p>Do you guys have any suggestions regarding where I can find one? You can reach me here: daniel AT kubic.com.br
======
otoburb
Perhaps ColinWright[1], a prolific HN user who is a mathematician, may have
some referrals for you.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ColinWright](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ColinWright)

~~~
Envec83
Thanks for the recommendation.

------
iconjack
I can recommend John Cook [1], and I am also available [2]. [1]
[http://www.johndcook.com/blog/consulting/](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/consulting/)
[2] jack@realmode.com

~~~
Envec83
Thanks a lot. I'll get in touch.

------
daleroberts
In what area of Mathematics? Or are you looking for a Theoretical Computer
Scientist?

~~~
Envec83
Theoretical Computer Scientist could help. The area is combinatorics.

